# FIRST IVF TREATMENT PLEASE HELP!



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all, I am starting my new IVF treatment round about OCT. I tried IUI but as my lining of my whom wouldn't thin down I could not proceed with this. I was told at my last app that they weren't doing IUI now straight onto IVF as we have been on the waiting list for over 2 years maybe 3. I am 29years old and my partner is 39 reason for IVF is unexplained infertility. Sperm count is perfect my eggs was slightly low not extremely though.

I have been told both of us need to be smoke free, no alcohol and BMI under 30 smoking needs to be stopped for 3months before they start treatment? I have read this is just new so as from today we are starting patches and a 10 week course with a pharmacy. I am looking for some help what sort of test do they do to check you have stopped as I had a Carbon Monoxide test today and it came out at 1...which 3 and under is a non smoker. my partners came out at 17. we are going to stop but I would like some information so I know what to expect when we go for our first app at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.

If anyone has any info to help me on anything IVF related that would be great!!

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

firstly good luck with the forthcoming treatment. i know nothing about smoking as i don't smoke but a very healthy diet is a must. 
i cut down on all crap. ate wholemeal rice pasta bread cereal. 
eat plenty of fresh fruit n veg. i didn't drink caffeine or soft drinks including squash. drank filtered water n fruit teas. 
eat brazil nuts and start taking good quality vits n minerals. 
i purchased strong start and fish oil from lamberts health care. info online. costs £25 for two mths worth. they have built in folic acid and everything you need. 

also look at having an endo scratch. 
maybe worth looking at seeing at holistic therapist she was my godsend. had weekly reflexology n reiki. this helped lots 

hope this helped! 

f xx


----------



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks, I have been twice now to have dye to check my tubes  first time was 2 years ago, these came back perfect sent again as the lining was very thick they thought I may have polyps but again the second time I went it came back all clear, they still don't know why its so thick....they gave me tablets to help me bleed (although I had a normal period prior) I bled again and still the thickness stayed the same... we come under the unexplained infertility as nothing is wrong with either of us which is so frustrating.....but we try just to not get stressed and hope for the best


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

certainly look at the endo scratch!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there and welcome

This link may help on the smoking test front - CLICK HERE

/links

We also have a board for unexplained fertility here

I would second what Flutter says about changing diet and cutting out caffeine, alcohol and fizzy drinks.

In terms of Glasgow - we have a link here to the Royal Infirmary thread - CLICK HERE

KA xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Stacey!

 to FF!!!

I don´t have experience but I can give you a link to the "Giving up Smoking while TTC/Pregnant" section ~ CLICK HERE I hope you will find some help and support there.

Good luck with your treatment!           

Sue


----------



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for your help!! would like to know what vitamins etc I should be taking prior only really been taking Folic Acid, any threads you could guide me too. thanks


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

hotmail. 

i took a multi vit called strong start with folic acid built in. also fish oil cap. i gt both from Lambert health care. details online. 
very good quality. 
the multi vit has everything you need. its for people trying to conceive or pregnant. I've continued. 
you can get strong start for male too! so your partner can do his bit. 
there not expensive. 
i rang them to discuss and p&p free. excellent service


----------



## hotmail198 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks very much flutter, al go home a look online just now


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hotmail198

This is a good thread for advice on vitamins and supplements - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

KA xxx


----------

